# Happy Birthday Roxy



## ededdeddy (May 16, 2007)

Did I see this correctly?!?!?! I am the first to wish Roxy a HAPPY BIRTHDAY Hope you have a great day on the road


----------



## pyro (Oct 7, 2006)

happy birthday


----------



## Johnny Thunder (Feb 24, 2006)

Have a great day and year ahead!


----------



## Ghoul Friday (Oct 6, 2007)

Happy B-day Roxy!


----------



## Monk (Aug 26, 2008)

wow! Happy Birthday!


----------



## IMU (Apr 8, 2009)

Happy Happy BDay! Hope its a great one!


----------



## Wyatt Furr (Jun 5, 2006)

Happy Birthday


----------



## Joiseygal (Sep 3, 2008)

Foxy Roxy Happy B-Day!!!!


----------



## Hauntiholik (May 17, 2006)

Happy birthday Roxy!


----------



## Draik41895 (Oct 25, 2008)

Happy birthday!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Adam I (Jun 16, 2007)

Happy Birthday !


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)

Happy Birthdya to you!
Happy Birthday to you!
Happy Birthday to Roxy, sitting in a car, riding through Ohio, listening to Spooky trying to blame the smell on the dog.
Happy Birthday to you.

Hope it's a really great one Roxy!


----------



## Lilly (Jun 13, 2006)

Happy Birthday Roxy ...
have a great one!!


----------



## smileyface4u23 (Apr 1, 2008)

Happy Happy Birthday Roxy!!!!


----------



## Fangs (Jun 6, 2006)

Happy B-day!!!!! Hope you got everything you wanted and then some!!!!


----------



## Spooklights (Jul 4, 2006)

Happy Birthday!


----------



## Eldritch_Horror (Jul 27, 2008)

Happy Birthday, and many more! May seems like a popular month for birthdays!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Happy B-Day, Roxy! Enjoy!


----------



## Terrormaster (Sep 27, 2007)

Happy Birthday Roxy, hope it was a good one!


----------



## Dixie (Feb 18, 2009)

Oh, many, many big Birthday wishes to you Roxy - I hope it was a fabulous day... thank you for being so kind to me here at HF!


----------



## Ms. Wicked (Nov 14, 2006)

I hope you had a great birthday!


----------



## Wildcat (Nov 3, 2007)

Hey there little Roxyblue,
A belated happy birthday to you,
Hope all is good,
In your neck of the woods,
Hope you had a good one too.


----------



## Haunted Bayou (Feb 16, 2007)

Happy belated birthday!


----------



## lewlew (Mar 15, 2006)

Hope your birthday was fantastic!


----------



## Don Givens (Dec 2, 2008)

Happy belated birthday. Hope you had a good one.


----------



## DarkLore (Jan 25, 2009)

Happy Birthday RoxyBlue.


----------



## HalloweenZombie (Jul 22, 2007)

Happy B-day, Roxy!!!


----------



## Spooky1 (Aug 25, 2008)

Now thet we're home and can get on the internet again. Happy Birthday to my RoxyBlue. I'm glad we can share the Haunt Forum together.


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

And here is my belated THANKS ALL for your kind thoughts, poems, and good wishes. We had a lovely time up in Ohio, but we did miss our Forum friends, too (no internet at the moment at the parental units' house - I know - SO archaic).


----------



## beelce (Jul 21, 2007)

Hey Roxy....Hope you had a HUGE HAPPY BIRTHDAY !!!


----------



## Lady Nyxie (Aug 30, 2006)

Happy (belated) Birthday!!!

Now I know why you went away for the weekend.


----------



## PrettyGhoul (Oct 7, 2005)

*Happy Belated Birthday RoxyBlue!! I hope you had a wonderful Birthday and will have a wonderful year!!
*


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

A belated Happy Birthday from me as well


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Missed it...dang it! (had a stomach bug for a few days)
Hope you did have a GREAT Birthday Bonnie!!


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

Thanks, all! We had a lovely time up in Ohio visiting family and friends. And my mom says she gets _so_ much stuff done when her kids are around, too, like cleaning, gardening, rearranging the furniture...


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Sorry i missed it Roxy - happy Belated Birthday!


----------



## ghubertu (Apr 10, 2009)

Happy belated birthday


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

See what happens when you don't log in for a week? everyone gets older !!

Happy Belated Birthday !!!!


----------

